# How to RAW safely?



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm really wanting to start my 4 month Tiberius on RAW. He is starting to even out after a minor ringworm stint and a minor diet change when I brought him home. He is currently on BB Wilderness Large Breed Puppy at about 3.2 cups/day. His stool is getting more and more solid and consistent and he is full of energy. 

I'm still concerned about his semi-dry coat and itching of hindquarters and around base of his tail. I fear he may have an allergy to an ingredient in the kibble. 

However, I'm curious for those that feed raw. How do you prepare and serve to maximize safety to you/your pet? I'm still living at home with my parents and they are helping to watch him while I work and get him used to a schedule. They are none too happy about giving up freezer space and me bringing raw meat into the kitchen to prepare. I've given a full case as to the benefits and I've searched for every high quality kibble available. I even sourced some Primal frozen RAW food that he ate for a week and loved. I just can't afford the Primal at ~$24/4 days 

How do you source/prepare/and feed RAW in the most sanitary way? I need a convincing argument! Thanks!


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Are your parents vegans? 

You just use the same cleanliness steps you do for the family when you are making the family meal that contains fresh meat.

The night before I put out the next day's meal in a bin on the counter to defrost. Sometimes in cool water ( it defrosts more evenly) . I wash the bin I defrosted in with hot soapy water , dry it , and put it away . I wipe down the counter with bleach wipes after preparing , and anything else I might have touched ( faucets , etc).

^That is exactly what I do when I defrost and prepare meat for the family 

As for the dog eating , if you are giving chicken , cut up organ meat , muscle meat ( like chop meat ) the dogs eat it pretty much the same way they do kibble. They stand there and crunch it. Mine do not drop it on the floor or make a mess or anything. Most dogs do not from what I understand. Then I wash their bowl with hot soapy water , dry , put away .

The only thing that really makes a mess on the dog's face or fur is larger bones ( recreational bones ) that they would steady with their paws and have a good long chew on. I have a baby that crawls still , so we do not do recreational raw bones for that reason..I don;t really have time to be wiping paws and cleaning the area where he was chewing. So I give him the cooked big cow shin bones ( from pet store ) or elk antlers for chewing fun.

We have 3 large dogs on raw , 3 kids 7 and under , nobody in the last 5 months has had so much as a tummy ache. 

You can also point out to your parents that kibble is just as likely to have salmonella and e coli in it ..and it is more likely to get the handlers sick because they are not as concerned about dry kibble so they do not do all the washing up after feeding ( someone feeding kibble should handle it with the same care as raw) .

Any other questions , feel free to ask .everyone here is pretty helpful


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the detailed reply! 

I did go through the defrost procedure while feeding Tiberius the Primal frozen raw. I would have the patties in a ziplock bag the night before in the fridge and it worked well. 

I guess my real concern stems from the amount of freezer space and preparation time it takes to set everything up. I think my main issue is actually sourcing the raw meat in the perfect balance of quantity that I can fit in the parent's freezer with acceptable cost using economies of scale. :crazy:

I hear about people driving down costs by getting a deal on a half of a cow or their friend is a hunter and they get all kinds of meat for next to nothing. Parents haven't signed off on me getting a chest freezer yet  

I've been giving Tiberius cuts of marrow bone that I picked up at Whole Foods and the butcher cut into perfect sizes for him. He LOVES them and will have the cut clean within a half hour. I know he would do well on raw, I just need to work out the logistics. My parents are concerned about Salmonella etc., especially since my 9 y/o nephew is over often.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Freezer space IS an issue. However , you can usually get a dedicated freezer pretty decently priced on craigslist or something .

I buy preground frozen chubs ( for the ease of it ) ..then once a week I do go to the supermarket and give them a nice piece meal whole food style. 

Go on yahoo and see if you can find a BARF or Raw feeding ( people call it differently so check both names) in your area. You may be able to get lots of local support from there , for instance where to buy bulk , joining a co-op , etc . 

Good luck! There really are benefits your parents will come to appreciate. Once you realize there is like 70 % less hair in the house ( took 4 months to see that out of my dogs) they may become fans of raw feeding.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Corvus Laeus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm really wanting to start my 4 month Tiberius on RAW. He is starting to even out after a minor ringworm stint and a minor diet change when I brought him home. He is currently on BB Wilderness Large Breed Puppy at about 3.2 cups/day. His stool is getting more and more solid and consistent and he is full of energy.
> 
> ...



Less poop : Feeding raw greatly decreases the amount of poop that ends up in your backyard. Your dog will assimilate a much higher amount of a raw diet versus pooping out the vast majority of dry kibble food.

Cheaper dog food bills : Take the time and search out a few raw food forums in your local area and use them as a resource to find places to buy raw meat/organ/bone for much less than any grocery store or commercialized prepared raw dog food. I just placed an order for 215 lbs of raw meat/organs/bone for $95 today, 44 cents a pound overall and there is 30 pounds of green tripe in this order to boot. 

Healthier dog : That should speak for itself.

Preparation : I usually buy coarse ground components and make a concoction which includes the proper %'s of meat/organ/bones and then add some supplements such as fish oil, milled flax seed, blenderized raw whole eggs (shell included) vitamin e etc. I make 50- 60 lb batches and store them in 1.41 liter plastic containers ( 4 lbs per container ) and put them in the freezer. I bought a small deep chest freezer off of Craig's List for dirt and keep all the food in there.

Time involved : As I mentioned above, I make large batches as I have found this to be the most efficient method for me. I believe the general guideline is 2.5-3% of your dog's weight when mature. For a pup it could be as much as 8% of their weight while they are growing and then adjust based on overall health and physical status. I always have two 4 lb container in the fridge....one is thawed and the other is thawing.

Sanitation : As Oisin's Aoire posted " You just use the same cleanliness steps you do for the family when you are making the family meal that contains fresh meat."......it's just that simple. 


If you convince your parents, which I hope you do....if you find a good source on green tripe, try and keep that downwind of their noses. Your dog will go crazy for the stuff and it is a wonderful addition to any raw diet but it's a bit gamy ...to say the least.

Good luck to you and it's nice to see your concern for your dog,

SuperG


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

Ugh, yes that's exactly what I want to do! I'm even trying to convince them to keep the freezer in my room 

I simply don't have the storage space for an entire human body weight of meat :crazy:

I'm really trying to show my parents the real benefits of starting him raw as a puppy. (It won't be a concern when I move out later this year). 

There are really high quality pet stores around me (Raleigh/Cary area NC) and even some of the grocery stores have heard of people asking about raw. I guess I was just looking for the real day-to-day from people doing it. How much is it costing you, how do you store it, and how do you prepare it. I'm getting a good idea now though 

(I was already looking up chest freezers for sale on craigslist last week  )


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I think with time you will figure out the most efficient way of preparing that suits your needs. I prepare meals at night for that evening and the next day (I am not awake enough to measure food per coffee). I thaw in the morning all day, portion out food at night and store in Tupperware for the next day. If I am on the road, meals are prepared on advance (for the most part) and store in quart size freezer bags.

I buy in bulk through a meat wholesale place and pay (for most stuff) under $1 a pound.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> I buy in bulk through a meat wholesale place and pay (for most stuff) under $1 a pound.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





SuperG said:


> I just placed an order for 215 lbs of raw meat/organs/bone for $95 today, 44 cents a pound overall and there is 30 pounds of green tripe in this order to boot.


Can anyone share where you are getting your bulk meat? I've found a couple sites...I was looking here at these two at the moment:

Raw Food : A Place For Paws, Shop RAW Pet Food Online

https://www.hare-today.com/

But I believe they are both over $1/lb after shipping. The amount I can get for the money really dictates how plausible this is for me at the moment...thanks a bunch!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just googled wholesale meat distributors in my area and started calling. These are the same companies that supply the local grocery stores and restaurants. Some won't sell to the public, but many will.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> I just googled wholesale meat distributors in my area and started calling. These are the same companies that supply the local grocery stores and restaurants. Some won't sell to the public, but many will.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha funny, that's exactly what I started doing. Sent out 3 emails and will be making some calls 

Now about sneaking that chest freezer into the house...


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

remember to check out yahoo groups too. I wound up in a co-op through my trainer , but found a bunch on yahoo groups . My last order for 3 big dogs was 270 for a 1 month supply..then another 100 per month for fresh meals( non frozen , right from the butcher )once per week . The 100 per month is just a nice treat for them and not needed per say. In other words if I had to I could feed my 3 dogs who are 130 pounds , 90 pounds , and 75 pounds for a total of 270.00 per month. I buy from RAAW Energy , but I know they do not ship to N.C . I have a friend in that area and they told her they can't ship farther south than Virginia ( they are in NJ) . But I bet if you dig around the yahoo groups you might find something similar in your area! Their monthly supply takes up 2 full shelves of a dedicated freezer. The shelves are about 1 foot high. 

But for one dog ..if I was ONLY feeding my GSD, I would feed 2 pounds per day so 30 chubs per month. Which would cost about 90.00 per month. 90 per month is less than quality kibble  

Anyway , maybe if a few more people from N.C contact RAAW Energy you could do your own buying group?


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

It's a bit more costly than less than $1/lb. but I like Blue Ridge Beef products and they are out of NC. They have premade grinds with different proteins with bone and they have a nice natural mix that contains muscle meat/organ and green tripe. 

Blue Ridge Beef - Natural raw pet food diet, beef | chicken foods for dogs or cats, natural animal nutrition - Southeastern

It comes in 2 and 5 lb. chubs. You can buy by the chub or case. Good variety. I can also add any meat I get on sale to round things out. They also have RMB. 

I have dedicated containers that hold about 2 lbs. and I prep 15-30 days at once and freeze. Then I thaw every couple days. With Blue ridge beef you could actually just thaw and go on a daily basis if you wanted too.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I started out feeding a prepared raw diet, because I was worried about bones and balancing it. I no longer worry about the bones so much, but I still worry about balancing it. It's also really convenient, but more expensive. I now feed a mix of whole raw and the prepared stuff.

The stuff I feed comes in 2lb and 4lb containers. She gets about 2/3 of a 2lb container a day. I have one container I'm working on, and one that is defrosting in the fridge. When I finish one container, the new one is almost defrosted and should be ok by the next meal. When I finish one container, I grab a new one out of the freezer to start it defrosting behind the other one. The 4 lb containers take a couple of days in the fridge to defrost, so when I have those I need to take them out sooner.

I feed my dog in a crate to contain the mess. I stock up on Lysol wipes and wipe the counter, then the crate down after each meal. I wash her bowl in hot soapy water after each meal.


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> But I bet if you dig around the yahoo groups you might find something similar in your area! Their monthly supply takes up 2 full shelves of a dedicated freezer. The shelves are about 1 foot high.
> 
> But for one dog ..if I was ONLY feeding my GSD, I would feed 2 pounds per day so 30 chubs per month. Which would cost about 90.00 per month. 90 per month is less than quality kibble
> 
> Anyway , maybe if a few more people from N.C contact RAAW Energy you could do your own buying group?


That's a good idea Oisin's! I was looking for some meetups and found a bunch for raw eating 'people' lol. Haven't found too many for pets just yet. I just spent over $50 on a 24lb bag of BB which I don't even think would last a month 

Two shelves of freezer space would be tough for me though  Still looking into a chest freezer



Springbrz said:


> It's a bit more costly than less than $1/lb. but I like Blue Ridge Beef products and they are out of NC. They have premade grinds with different proteins with bone and they have a nice natural mix that contains muscle meat/organ and green tripe.
> 
> Blue Ridge Beef - Natural raw pet food diet, beef | chicken foods for dogs or cats, natural animal nutrition - Southeastern


Great! Thanks Springbrz, I'll definitely check them out. There are some meat distribution centers around here, but none are really as tailored for pets. 



blackshep said:


> I started out feeding a prepared raw diet, because I was worried about bones and balancing it. I no longer worry about the bones so much, but I still worry about balancing it. It's also really convenient, but more expensive. I now feed a mix of whole raw and the prepared stuff.


Hmm, that is a good idea blackshep. I have really convenient access to several prepared frozen raw diets. The only reason I don't go with those exclusively is the cost. I can get Primal in the 3lb or 6lb bags at a decent price. That would be a good idea to supplement the prepared stuff.


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

Springbrz said:


> It's a bit more costly than less than $1/lb. but I like Blue Ridge Beef products and they are out of NC. They have premade grinds with different proteins with bone and they have a nice natural mix that contains muscle meat/organ and green tripe.
> 
> Blue Ridge Beef - Natural raw pet food diet, beef | chicken foods for dogs or cats, natural animal nutrition - Southeastern


Just found out Blue Ridge Beef has an NC distributor that is right down the street from me 

1105 Tryon Village Drive - Brands

Haven't been there yet, but will certainly be looking them up. So, when you say they have RMB, does that mean chicken backs/necks/feet, etc? Thanks!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Corvus Laeus said:


> Great! Thanks Springbrz, I'll definitely check them out. There are some meat distribution centers around here, but none are really as tailored for pets.


The places I go aren't designed for pets either - they typically sell to restaurants and grocery stores. I just buy things like chicken drums, duck wings, gizzards, hearts, etc. so much cheaper than a store - but an extra freezer is a must since most things come 20lbs-40lbs a pack.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> The places I go aren't designed for pets either - they typically sell to restaurants and grocery stores. I just buy things like chicken drums, duck wings, gizzards, hearts, etc. so much cheaper than a store - but an extra freezer is a must since most things come 20lbs-40lbs a pack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, I think that may be the best way as long as they are coming from a good source. I don't think the clerk I talked to at the meat counter had much swing at the Fresh Market, but he said that when customers buy full chickens they often throw away the backs...now if I can just get those stacked up and get a call when they're about to be thrown out...


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Corvus Laeus said:


> Just found out Blue Ridge Beef has an NC distributor that is right down the street from me
> 
> 1105 Tryon Village Drive - Brands
> 
> Haven't been there yet, but will certainly be looking them up. So, when you say they have RMB, does that mean chicken backs/necks/feet, etc? Thanks!


 Not sure about chicken backs/necks/feet. Where I get mine they only have beef neck; shank bones and knuckle bones. 

I haven't been using much chicken. Early on my girl showed signs of food sensitivity to chicken. Just now started to try chicken again since it has been several months since her vaccines. Thinking chicken is still a problem. 

I used to get chicken leg quarters from the grocery in 10 lb. bag for about .59-.79/lb. You just have to make sure they don't have a high salt solution added for flavoring. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi all,

Wanted to give a quick update. Tiberius has been on full raw for about the last week and has been doing AWESOME :wild: His stool firmed up within the first DAY of being fed chicken backs and is much more full of energy and liveliness. He looks forward to his meals and FLIES into his crate when it's time to eat. 

I found, not only a local farmer with free-range chickens, pork, beef, lamb, and goat with cuts at $1/lb, but went to a local Asian market that has every type of organ, muscle and tripe imaginable 

Needless to say, it had been a fortuitous weekend for both myself and Tiberius. I am currently supplementing him with another round of Primal frozen raw to make sure he is getting all nutrients, but he is getting backs, necks, heart, and liver throughout the week. He loves it all. 

I am still working on portioning and getting down my thaw cycle (I've had to quick thaw some things in the sink under cold water since they weren't done when it was time to eat) but I'm getting better. If anyone has any specific diets for ~2.5-3lbs/day I'd love to see it. This morning, he got a chicken neck, one chicken heart, and 2/3 of a patty of duck blend Primal. My concern is that I mostly have chicken necks which I hear are high in bone content. I want to make sure he is getting enough meat and not a massive amount of calcium. 

Thanks for the help and any additional info!

Here's an updated pic of this little boy getting bigger and some tasty preparation. :wub:


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

2-1/2 to 3 lbs a day is a lot of food. Depends on the dog of course, but my 70lb female get's about 1-1/2 to 1-3/4 lbs a day.

I had the same result, poop firmed up within 24 hours and I was SOLD on feeding RAW!!

It's great that you gave it a try!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree thats alot of food. Gus is 83lbs now at just over 1 yr. From 8 weeks on he has been fed 2lbs a day. I have now cut him back to 1.5 lbs per day as he is abit heavier than I think he should be.

I would think 2lbs per day would be sufficient.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Corvus Laeus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanted to give a quick update. Tiberius has been on full raw for about the last week and has been doing AWESOME :wild: His stool firmed up within the first DAY of being fed chicken backs and is much more full of energy and liveliness. He looks forward to his meals and FLIES into his crate when it's time to eat.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your pooch is sucking up his raw meals like a Hoover Deluxe !

I'm curious if the one package in the picture is tripe? If so, is it "green" tripe or is prepared for human consumption? Hopefully, the green tripe you are buying is completely raw and stinky.....that's the good stuff.

As far as too much bone...you should be able to tell by their poop.....too hard and whitish...good chance you might need to adjust down on the bone.

It is fun to see one's dog get so jacked for their meals when they are raw.

Tiberius is looking great.....isn't that what the T stands for in James T Kirk...captain of the Enterprise??


SuperG


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

blackshep said:


> 2-1/2 to 3 lbs a day is a lot of food. Depends on the dog of course, but my 70lb female get's about 1-1/2 to 1-3/4 lbs a day.
> 
> I had the same result, poop firmed up within 24 hours and I was SOLD on feeding RAW!!
> 
> It's great that you gave it a try!





Saphire said:


> I agree thats alot of food. Gus is 83lbs now at just over 1 yr. From 8 weeks on he has been fed 2lbs a day. I have now cut him back to 1.5 lbs per day as he is abit heavier than I think he should be.
> 
> I would think 2lbs per day would be sufficient.


I was under the impression puppies needed a bit more than typical. I was going off 2% of an estimated 100lbs at adult but he still seemed ravenous after eating, so stepped it up a bit. I'm varying the meals throughout the day now that he is on raw though...so one meal may just be a neck, the other may be a back and a heart, etc. I am def still working on portioning though, I agree he might be getting too much...I have him on about 2lbs per day as of today. It amazes me the amount of food that little beast can make disappear 

I'm thinking, for an overall day schedule

B-Neck, 1/4lb Duck patty... L- 1/2lb Duck patty... D- Neck, heart, 1/4lb Duck patty

I will also be portioning out pork heart and liver that I got to supplement in MM and OM and give as treats. I have A LOT of liver though. I feel I need to get more RMB than all of the necks I have...maybe not, I tend to overthink things



SuperG said:


> Glad to hear your pooch is sucking up his raw meals like a Hoover Deluxe !
> 
> I'm curious if the one package in the picture is tripe? If so, is it "green" tripe or is prepared for human consumption? Hopefully, the green tripe you are buying is completely raw and stinky.....that's the good stuff.
> 
> ...


It is the tripe pictured. It is labeled as "Beef Honeycomb Tripe". I picked it up at the local Asian market, so I'm assuming it is for human consumption. I googled after the fact and some green tripe looks similar to the honeycomb like that one. I don't believe it is bleached though. I opened it up to check on the infamous smell and it is CERTAINLY there. I haven't fully defrosted/portioned that one yet though, so I'm sure there's more stink to come. Is that acceptable? I haven't fed him any yet, so want to make sure it's ok. It looked like folded over stomach lining. I was assuming that's what green tripe was as well. 

His poop certainly hasn't been white, I was just concerned he was a little constipated the other day. This morning he had two HUGE poops though. One while walking then ANOTHER when we came back to the yard. So THAT'S where all that food was 

And yep, that's the T. in James T. Kirk...or Tiberius Kirk (his daddy  ). I've just always been into strong Romanesque names, and I think he will certainly grow into it


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

a 100 lb GSD is HUGE.

Most are smaller. Anyway, with raw really go by body condition, but I think probably that's a bit too much.

how big were his parents?


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

blackshep said:


> a 100 lb GSD is HUGE.
> 
> Most are smaller. Anyway, with raw really go by body condition, but I think probably that's a bit too much.
> 
> how big were his parents?


Agreed, I was looking for a healthy framed, non-giant pooch. I'm keeping a close eye on feeling ribs and making sure there's no big tummy pooch. So far he's been doing well. I haven't really been weighing it out though, so he's probably getting less than 3lbs. 

His dad was a healthy 85-90lbs I believe. Unfortunately, I didn't get to meet him in person, but I have photos back to his puppyhood. Here is his daddy (Tybee) at 3 years, the breeder seemed to think Tiberius would be a bit bigger and I've heard a raw diet adds a couple pounds. I'm by no means an expert though.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Corvus Laeus,

As far as the honeycomb tripe goes...I'm sure it is not "bad" for the dog...but since it has been processed to a degree it has been stripped of many of the quality components which green tripe possesses. Any tripe for human consumption has been processed to a degree which alters it significantly. There are many places which sell green tripe but they ask a fair amount for their product but it is the "real" thing. I get mine through a slaughterhouse which sells the offal for super cheap. 

Oh, if the honeycomb tripe smells ...wait until you get a whiff of green tripe....it'll definitely bring your thoughts to the barnyard.

Feeding a meal with too much organ ( liver mostly ) will at times give your dog the runs.

I also believe beef, pork, poultry etc. heart is considered meat rather than organ....although some folks disagree. If one thinks about the heart, it is one massive lean muscle pumping blood.

I was also under the impression that pups needed a bit more food and the % was based on a calculation of their projected adult weight rather than their current weight or simply a higher % of the pups weight but I could be in error ???

I am probably feeding 2 to 2 1/2 lbs a day to a 1 1/2 year old 76 lb shep. I also give her a beef rib / lamb shank bones in addition to her regular meals...probably every other day.

I'm still experimenting a bit but my benchmark is the fitness of the dog as well as energy levels. My bitch is about right, weight wise...I can feel her ribs slightly but can't see them....LOL...because she's a longstock. I think coated GSDs tend to be a bit butchy and not always shining examples of the feminine characteristics female GSDs should exhibit.....wonder if others have noticed the same about their coats.


SuperG


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

SuperG said:


> Oh, if the honeycomb tripe smells ...wait until you get a whiff of green tripe....it'll definitely bring your thoughts to the barnyard.


Ohhhh how right you are about the green tripe. I also get from a local butcher on kill days....I have a thread somewhere here with pictures and the horror I experienced cutting up a 20lb piece.

I went with what my breeder told me which was about 2lbs per day and monitor. She also knew what size Gus would end up being as an adult.


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

blackshep said:


> a 100 lb GSD is HUGE.
> 
> Most are smaller. Anyway, with raw really go by body condition, but I think probably that's a bit too much.
> 
> how big were his parents?





SuperG said:


> Corvus Laeus,
> 
> As far as the honeycomb tripe goes...I'm sure it is not "bad" for the dog...but since it has been processed to a degree it has been stripped of many of the quality components which green tripe possesses. Any tripe for human consumption has been processed to a degree which alters it significantly. There are many places which sell green tripe but they ask a fair amount for their product but it is the "real" thing. I get mine through a slaughterhouse which sells the offal for super cheap.
> 
> ...


Ah darn, not sure I will be giving him the tripe then. It was a bit pricier, and I knew that going into it, so I thought it would be the right stuff. I guess I'll have to keep looking for that one. The local farmer said he doesn't have it because the USDA doesn't allow him to keep it after processing. I'll have to check around at some local butchers for the real deal. From what I've read, it is 10% of a pups current weight, or 2-2.5% of their projected adult weight. He's gained quite a bit since the last two weeks though...I think I'll start being more conscious of the actually weight of the food and give him 2lbs and see how he does. 



Saphire said:


> Ohhhh how right you are about the green tripe. I also get from a local butcher on kill days....I have a thread somewhere here with pictures and the horror I experienced cutting up a 20lb piece.
> 
> I went with what my breeder told me which was about 2lbs per day and monitor. She also knew what size Gus would end up being as an adult.


I honestly think I'm closer to 2lbs/day than 3. Yesterday he got one chicken back in the morning, a back with neck attached for lunch, and just a neck and one heart for dinner. I feel that was even too much. I will dial it back a little and see how he does.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

what kind of heart?


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

Saphire said:


> what kind of heart?


Chicken. In the photo I posted and to the left. Bunch of little chicken hearts. He wolfs it right down. I gave him four the first time as I figured they were so light, it would take a couple to get a decent % of MM, but, as SuperG stated, his stool was a little runnier. I immediately narrowed it down to the heart I introduced and just give him 1-2/day as a treat and he does perfect. I have pork heart as well I will be portioning similar.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Look for beef heart at butchers or slaughterhouse...much larger and lasts longer. I ger mine for $2 each and they are large, easily 4 meals combined with other stuff. I count heart as muscle meat not organ but only because it made more sense to me. Dee heart is also great if you have hunters in the family.


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Look for beef heart at butchers or slaughterhouse...much larger and lasts longer. I ger mine for $2 each and they are large, easily 4 meals combined with other stuff. I count heart as muscle meat not organ but only because it made more sense to me. Dee heart is also great if you have hunters in the family.


Yeah, will definitely keep my eye out for beef parts. There is a local butcher I haven't checked in with yet and I believe my local farmer provides cuts to them as well. I will have to check with them on tripe, heart, and other tasty cuts  Going to give Tiberius a little time to adjust to the chicken/duck and then introduce some new meats to him. Thanks for the info! I've also heard heart is considered MM and am counting it as such. 

Still haven't sourced any venison, but will be looking for that soon. We aren't lacking in deer season here in NC


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

make sure the tripe is green tripe. Once you smell it, you will never forget it. lol

I've seen beef heart at the local grocery store, it shouldn't be too hard to find.

Did you check out the raw dog ranch site? She lists the stuff she stocks up on, it's a good guideline, then you can supplement with things you find on sale


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

blackshep said:


> make sure the tripe is green tripe. Once you smell it, you will never forget it. lol
> 
> I've seen beef heart at the local grocery store, it shouldn't be too hard to find.
> 
> Did you check out the raw dog ranch site? She lists the stuff she stocks up on, it's a good guideline, then you can supplement with things you find on sale


Hmm I did find this info on Wiki on tripe...I went on the ranch site, but the info on puppy feeding is still down 

Beef tripe[edit]Beef tripe is usually made from only the first three chambers of a cow's stomach: the rumen (blanket/flat/smooth tripe), the reticulum (honeycomb and pocket tripe), and the omasum (book/bible/leaf tripe). Abomasum (reed) tripe is seen much less frequently, owing to its glandular tissue content.

Washed tripe[edit]Washed tripe is more typically known as dressed tripe. To dress the tripe the stomachs are cleaned and the fat trimmed off.[4] It is then boiled and bleached giving it the white colour more commonly associated with tripe as seen on market stalls and in butchers shops. The task of dressing the tripe is usually carried out by a professional tripe dresser.

I believe I bought washed "dressed" honeycomb tripe from the reticulum of the cow...is it the washing "cleaning" process that removes the good nutrients? It definitely still smells and it was still pretty frozen ie:hard and non-pliable


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Greentripe.com has a lot of good info on green tripe.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> Greentripe.com has a lot of good info on green tripe.


Ah, thank you for the link! Looks like it's a lesson learned. 

"The white tripe that you find in the grocery store has been cleaned, scalded and bleached. It has almost no nutritional value for the canine. This tripe is usually found in dishes such as menudo."


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh you think the cleaned tripe stinks, you're in for a treat! lol

Gag-worthy! lol

Ah that stinks about the raw dog ranch site link not being working, but the other info is good as to what is good to feed.

I think you're feeding the right percentage, but I think you might be anticipating your dog's adult weight to be more. But ultimately it's just a guideline, just go by body condition. You should easily feel ribs, maybe even see the last rib or two. Being lean is easier on growing bodies.

Sounds like you've got a good handle on it though!


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

blackshep said:


> Oh you think the cleaned tripe stinks, you're in for a treat! lol
> 
> Gag-worthy! lol
> 
> ...


Haha I can only IMAGINE. I've only experience cleaned, washed, and FROZEN tripe 

I think you may be right about his weight, I will take a closer look into the weight I am actually giving him. Appearance and feel-wise I believe he is spot on. He was DEF pudgy while on kibble at 2.5 cups/day and I was worried about bloat. Had diarrhea the whole time too.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Heh, heh.
Good to have the excuse to post this thread again. :spittingcoffee:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/247986-fresh-green-tripe.html


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Heh, heh.
> Good to have the excuse to post this thread again. :spittingcoffee:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/247986-fresh-green-tripe.html


Oh man I am looking forward to THAT :rofl:

Dunno about that much at once though


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

The best way to cut up tripe is to get a sharp knife and separate as frozen as possible into whatever serving size you are going to use and then refreeze in its individual portions(we use small freezer bags). I then take out and thaw as little as possible before feeding (either thaw on counter for a bit or inside a container in its bag in the fridge). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Nov 28, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> The best way to cut up tripe is to get a sharp knife and separate as frozen as possible into whatever serving size you are going to use and then refreeze in its individual portions(we use small freezer bags). I then take out and thaw as little as possible before feeding (either thaw on counter for a bit or inside a container in its bag in the fridge).


Cool, that's exactly the process I use with everything else. I have quart ziploc bags that everything fits in. I have it portioned down to breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Learning the thaw time for each meat type though.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Heh, heh.
> Good to have the excuse to post this thread again. :spittingcoffee:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/247986-fresh-green-tripe.html



Great thread....lots of laughs and experiences I can completely relate to....

SuperG


----------

